# basketball lighting



## redtippmann (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I know that the high school basketball season has ended but I just thought up a way to shoot it. Traditionally I have been shooting my games like this:






The biggest problem is that the light is up in the stands on a tripod, people bump it, stand in front of it, and kids like to look directly at it. But I have been thinking of a two light solution. I would be getting:
2X 13 foot light stands
1 roll of yellow tape to cover the light stands legs so people don't kick the legs. 
1 more vivitar 285 HV
2X AC adapters for the flashes so I can just use extension cords to power them. (Its alright with my school if I use there power)

So this is what I was thinking (yes I know there is 2 n's in running but it's 1:25 in the morning):





What do you guys think?


----------



## Misfitlimp (Apr 18, 2010)

In my opinion people see yellow tape and they wanna mess with your $hit. especially high school kids. Im assuming your shooting for your high school.  Maybe if you can have some friends kinda stand there and tell people "hey"! dont mess with his $hit!


----------



## Kenny32 (Apr 18, 2010)

The 13 foot light stands should do the trick, I wouldn't even bother with yellow tape...Just put a "Please do not touch, or look directly into the light" sign on it.

High schools are tough because of the limited space, but you should be good.


----------



## Sam6644 (Apr 18, 2010)

The pros stick 'em in the rafters.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2010)

Or put them on their little plastic stands and use Gaffers tape or duct tape to tape them 12 feet up the wall.

There are alternatives to light stands like super clamps Impact | Super Clamp with Standard Stud | KCP-700B26 | B&H Photo if there is any railing you could clamp to. 

Justin clamps with a flash shoe work too

Manfrotto | 175F Justin Spring Clamp with Flash Shoe | 175F-1

and there are other kinds of grip equipment that wouldn't expose the public to as much hazard.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2010)

Sam6644 said:


> The pros stick 'em in the rafters.


Not speedlights they don't. 

They put 1600 w/s studio strobes in the rafters to nuke the key.


----------



## redtippmann (Apr 18, 2010)

I did have a 1600 w/s strobe in the stand but they told me to take it down after someone went blind.


----------



## Kenny32 (Apr 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> Sam6644 said:
> 
> 
> > The pros stick 'em in the rafters.
> ...



Funny you mention that, because I just went to the Celtics-Heat game yesterday...I counted eight of them in the rafters (two sets of four, I assume)...One photographer on each side of the baseline was using them, I think "nuking" is an understatement. 

I used two 500 watt strobes in a small gym, and talked to the players afterwards...They said they really didn't notice it, because they were so concentrated on the game. No one else complained either.


----------

